

If MSG is so bad for you, why doesn't everyone in Asia have a headache? - paulcarey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2005/jul/10/foodanddrink.features3

======
stray
Because they're not living at altitude? I can eat all the MSG I want in Denver
even, but above 7000' I'm in agony for twelve to eighteen hours. YMMV.

